

Hierarchical Deterministic One-Click Tipping Any URL with CoinAwesome - CoinAwesome
http://tips.coinawesome.com/recent
Links:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;coinawesome.com Landing Page
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;tip.coinawesome.com View Tips on Content Aggregator
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;community.coinawesome.com Community Discussions
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;giveaway.coinawesome.com Giveaway (install wallet first)
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blockchain.coinawesome.com Explore Blockchain
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;coinawesome.com&#x2F;getButton Get Button (for your website)
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;FoundationAwesome Github
======
CoinAwesome
Every URL receives it's own CoinAwesome address in a hierarchical
deterministic way. The tips can be claimed through inserting an address
anywhere in the HTML. The browser wallet extension also works for
micropayments.

In search for dev partners!
[http://community.coinawesome.com](http://community.coinawesome.com)

~~~
CoinAwesome
More Links: [https://coinawesome.com](https://coinawesome.com) Landing Page
[http://tips.coinawesome.com/recent](http://tips.coinawesome.com/recent) View
Tips on Content Aggregator
[http://community.coinawesome.com](http://community.coinawesome.com) Community
Discussions
[https://giveaway.coinawesome.com](https://giveaway.coinawesome.com) Giveaway
[http://blockchain.coinawesome.com](http://blockchain.coinawesome.com) Explore
Blockchain
[https://coinawesome.com/getButton](https://coinawesome.com/getButton) Get
Button (for your website)
[https://github.com/FoundationAwesome](https://github.com/FoundationAwesome)
Repo

